# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  Du lịch  châu âu 4 nước hè

## Golden Tours

CHÂU ÂU 04 NƯỚC (PHÁP - BỈ - HÀ LAN - ĐỨC)

Giá : 62.900.000 VNĐ VND
Giá khuyến mãi: 58.500.000 VNĐ
Ngày khởi hành: 25/06; 01, 30/07; 25/08
Thời gian: 09 ngày - 08 đêm
Phương tiện: máy bay

Mô Tả Chi Tiết:

Du lịch liên tuyến Châu Âu 04 nước với những lâu đài cổ kính hàng trăm năm tuổi là điểm đến hấp dẫn mà du khách không thể bỏ qua. Đến với mỗi thành phố du khách sẽ được tham quan, tìm hiểu, khám phá và thưởng lãm nhiều danh lam thắng cảnh nổi tiếng Thế giới, nhiều viện bảo tàng, cung điện, lâu đài, nhiều công trình kiến trúc độc đáo từ thời kỳ Phục Hưng đến hiện tại.   



Chương Trình Châu Âu 04 Nước 

PARIS - BRUSSELS - LUXEMBOURG - AMSTERDAM - COLOGNE - FRANKFURT  

09 Ngày – 08 Đêm 



NGÀY 01: TP.HỒ CHÍ MINH/ HÀ NỘI  -  PARIS 
Quý khách tập trung tại sân bay đáp chuyến bay đi Paris. Nghỉ đêm trên máy bay


NGÀY 02: PARIS ( Ăn trưa, tối)
Đến Paris, làm thủ tục nhập cảnh. Xe đưa Qúy khách tham quan: 
•    Khải Hoàn Môn, một trong những biểu tượng lịch sử nổi tiếng của nước Pháp, Nhà thờ Đức bà Paris, tiêu biểu cho phong cách kiến trúc gothic. 
•    Đi cáp treo lên tham quan nhà thờ Sacre Coeur nằm trên đỉnh đồi Montmartre. 
•    Tháp Eiffel (tầng 2) – biểu tượng nổi tiếng nhất của Pháp, công trình được xây dựng nhân kỷ niệm 100 năm cách mạng Pháp thành công.  
•    Tự do mua sắm ( nếu còn thời gian)
Ăn tối tại nhà hàng, Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi. 


NGÀY 03: PARIS - REIMS ( 150km) ( Ăn ba bữa)
Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Di chuyển đi tham quan thành phố Reims : 
•    Nhà thờ Notre Dame De Reims, nhà thờ St. Remi được UNESCO công nhận di sản văn hóa Thế giới
Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Tiếp tục tham quan:   
•    Tham quan và thử hương vị của rượu Champagne Pháp nổi tiếng tại hầm rượu ở Rheims.
Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.


NGÀY 04:  REIMS - LUXEMBOURG ( Ăn ba bữa)
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Khởi hành đi Vương Quốc Luxembourg – Trái tim xanh của Châu âu, đất nước có diện tích nhỏ nhất Châu Âu nằm giữa Bỉ và Pháp. Luxembourg là nơi được Liên minh châu Âu đặt nhiều trụ sở hành chính quan trọng như Tòa án châu Âu, Văn phòng Kiểm toán châu Âu, Ngân hàng đầu tư châu Âu. 
Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng, tham quan:  
•    Quảng trường D'armes - từ đây Quý khách sẽ ngắm toàn cảnh thung lũng Pétrusse.
•    Vườn hoa Citadelle Du St Esprit. 
•    Quảng trường Marché Aux Poissons - sự kết hợp hài hoà của kiến trúc La Mã và kiến trúc thời trung cổ.
Dùng bữa tối tại nhà hàng. Nhận phòng khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi tại Luxembourg.


NGÀY 05: LUXEMBOURG  – BRUSSELS - AMSTERDAM (Ăn ba bữa)
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Đoàn đi thủ đô nước Bỉ - Brussels sau 3 giờ xe chạy. Đến nơi, ăn trưa. Tham quan: 
•    Quảng trường Grand Place – khu phố cổ đẹp nhất Brussels được UNESCO công nhận là di sản văn hóa Thế giới, gồm tòa đô chính, nhà Maison du Duc (Nhà của công tước),..  
•    Tượng chú bé đứng tè Manneken Pis – biểu tượng nổi tiếng của nước Bỉ.  
•    Chụp hình bảo tàng phân tử Atomium, một công trình được xây dựng cho hội chợ quốc tế tại Bruxelles (Expo '58), có chiều 103m.  
Khởi hành đi Amsterdam. Đến nơi, ăn tối. Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.  


NGÀY 06:  AMSTERDAM  (Ăn ba bữa)
Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn. Khởi hành đi tham quan: 
•    Cối xây gió, một loại máy được thiết kế để biến năng lượng gió thành năng lượng điện, bơm nước và đã trở thành một trong những biểu tượng hấp dẫn du khách nhất của Hà Lan. 
•    Nhà máy sản xuất guốc gỗ, nhà máy sản xuất phô mai. 
Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng địa phương. Tham quan: 
•    Chụp hình Cung điện Hoàng Gia, quảng trường Dam, cầu cổ Skinny, nhà ga trung tâm.
•    Trung tâm sản xuất kim cương 
•    Du thuyền trên kênh đào ngắm cảnh. 
Ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.  


NGÀY 07: AMSTERDAM – COLOGNE – FRANKFURT (Ăn ba bữa)
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Xe đưa đoàn đi thành phố Cologne, tham quan:  
•    Nhà thờ Cologne, một trong những nhà thờ đẹp nhất Châu Âu theo kiến trúc gothic.  
Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Tiếp tục đi Frankfurt tham quan:
•    Nhà hát kịch Opéra Opernhaus
•    Tòa thị chính Rathaus
•    Quảng trường Romerberg.
Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.


NGÀY 08: FRANKFURT – TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH (Ăn sáng)
Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Quý khách tự do mua sắm cho đến giờ xe đưa Đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay về Việt Nam. Qua đêm trên máy bay. 


NGÀY 09 : TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH
Đến sân bay quốc tế Tân Sơn Nhất. Kết thúc hành trình và hẹn gặp lại Quý khách.


Gía Tour:  58.500.000 VNĐ / Khách

Áp dụng cho đoàn 15 khách trở lên


Bao gồm: 
-    Vé máy bay khứ hồi như chương trình. 
-    Phí an ninh sân bay, phí xăng dầu, thuế phi trường (có thể thay đổi lúc xuất vé)
-    Lệ phí visa Châu Âu. 
-    Khách sạn 3 - 4 sao (phòng đôi hoặc phòng ba vì lý do giới tính).
-    Ăn uống, tham quan,  xe vận chuyển máy lạnh, đời mới theo chương trình.
-    Hướng dẫn viên kinh nghiệm, nhiệt tình. 
-    Bảo hiểm du lịch. Mức bồi thường tối đa 1.050.000.000VNĐ/ trường hợp khách dưới 65 tuổi và 525.000.000VNĐ/ trường hợp khách từ 65 tuổi trở lên). Tất cả các vấn đề liên quan đến bảo hiểm do công ty bảo hiểm chịu trách nhiệm và chi trả.
-    Quà tặng của Golden Tours: nón, túi du lịch, bao da hộ chiếu.


Không bao gồm: 
-    Hộ chiếu (còn giá trị ít nhất 06 tháng tính đến ngày về VN)
-    Phụ thu phòng đơn. 
-    Tiền tip cho hướng dẫn viên và tài xế địa phương: 180.000 VNĐ/khách/ ngày
-    Tham quan ngoài chương trình, chi phí cá nhân, hành lý quá cước, giặt ủi, điện thoại ….
-    Phụ thu phí xăng dầu tăng tại thời điểm xuất vé (nếu có).
-    Đối với khách Việt Kiều Visa Việt Nam (01 lần) phải làm visa nhập cảnh lại Việt Nam 735.000VNĐ/khách (lấy tại cửa khẩu Tân Sơn Nhất có giá trị 01 tháng/01 lần)


Ghi chú: 
•    Trường hợp khách không cấp visa Châu âu, Quý khách vẫn đóng 5.500.000 VNĐ/khách (phí visa và phí dịch vụ)
•    Trình tự các điểm tham quan trong chương trình có thể thay đổi tùy vào các yếu tố khách quan: thời tiết, giao thông, xe cộ,... nhưng vẫn đảm bảo các điểm trong chương trình


Golden Tours Kính Chúc Quý Khách Một Chuyến Du Lịch Vui Vẻ ! 


 Mọi chi tiết tham khảo thêm tại website: Công ty du lịch Golden Tours
0903.798.437
Ad: 233 Nguyen Thi Minh Khai St., Nguyen Cu Trinh Ward, District 1, HCMC
Email:Tel: (+848) 3925 3456 - Fax: (+848) 3925 6787 - Hotline: 0903.798.436 -  info@goldentours.vn - sales@goldentours.vn -Website:www.goldentours.vn
Facebook: facebook.com/goldentours.com.vn
http://www.goldentours.vn/vn/

----------

